
Making Games in Chicken Scheme with Hypergiant - jarcane
http://alex-charlton.com/posts/Prototype_to_polish_Making_games_in_CHICKEN_Scheme_with_Hypergiant/
======
zackmorris
Having made full OpenGL games in C++, I can honestly say that this example is
very, very good. One thing I don't understand is how input and output work
with CHICKEN Scheme. With all the talk of monads on Hacker News lately, I was
surprised that it wasn't discussed in the article. Does anyone have a link
that discusses how CHICKEN Scheme calls imperative code from functional code?
I found the wiki but there's a lot there.

~~~
tov_objorkin
CHICKEN Scheme is not a purely functional its allow mutations and inline C
code [http://wiki.call-
cc.org/man/4/Accessing%20external%20objects...](http://wiki.call-
cc.org/man/4/Accessing%20external%20objects#accessing-external-objects)

------
bucma
Very cool. One of my New Year's resolutions is to write a game using scheme.

~~~
TeMPOraL
If you happen to use IRC, be sure to visit #lispgames on Freenode. While there
are more Common Lispers there, I think you may enjoy discussing and showing
your game on that channel.

(also, when you write that game, don't forget to do a Show HN!)

